# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  french - français

## Sierra117

> An error has occurred Sierra117! 
> You must be a registered member for at least 7 days in order to post links. 
> You are a registered member since 2 days.



I will put the link to Memento's thread later.

*flying - voler*

Voler est certainement la façon la plus intéressante de voyager dans un rêve.
Justement les débutants en sont extrêmement fascinés 
et c'est généralement une des premières choses qu'ils essaieront.
C'est toujours une expérience gratifiante de voler à travers les airs : 
la sensation du vent qui souffle au visage et l'observation du paysage sous soi, est à couper le souffle.
Il n'est pas toujours très simple, dans un rêve, 
de réaliser quelque chose qui est impossible à faire dans la vie réelle.
Mais tu devrais toujours te montrer plein d'espoir et ne pas craindre une chute, 
et encore moins te croire incapable de décoller.

Une technique reconnue efficace pour décoller est tout simplement de sauter.
Souvent la pesanteur onirique est irréfutablement plus faible, 
ce que tu peux remarquer en sautant légèrement.
On le ressent un peu comme on s'imagine la sensation de marcher sur la lune.
Imagine-toi tout simplement de faire un grand saut, 
imagine-toi une force de poussée qui te presse vers le haut !

A noter que ça aide toujours lorsqu'on soutient ses efforts 
par un sentiment de la vie réelle.
On peut s'imaginer, par exemple, de décoller tout simplement comme Superman.
Lorsque tu complètes cette façon de concevoir le saut avec la force de poussée, 
tu obtiendras rapidement des résultats.

D'autres conceptions peuvent aussi aider pour le décollage.
Certains trouvent qu'il est plus simple lorsqu'ils courent 
ou en sautant d'une certaine hauteur.
Cours vite et décolle comme un avion, ou bien cherche-toi un endroit élevé 
et saute de là.
Tu peux encore accessoirement battre des bras comme si tu avais des ailes, 
si ça peut t'aider.
Une autre méthode consiste à employer un moyen de secours 
qui est censé pouvoir voler dans la vie réelle.
(ex : un réacteur, une queue propulsive de fusée, un avion, un hélicoptère, un balai magique).

Dès que tu seras en l'air, le plus important est de rester sûr de toi que tu es capable de voler.
Sois totalement convaincu de pouvoir rester en l'air aussi longtemps que tu veux.

Concentre-toi sur ta destination ou sur le paysage sous toi.
Si tu n'es pas suffisamment concentré, ton rêve risque de devenir instable.
Lorsque les scènes oniriques se transforment, fixe tes yeux sur ton point d'arrivée
où tu veux te poser, ou frotte-toi les mains, pour stabiliser ton rêve.
Lorsque tu voles trop haut, il peut arrive que ton rêve s'effondre.

Diriger le vol peut parfois s'avérer difficile, surtout lorsqu'on vole trop vite.
Généralement, ça aide de se pousser quelque part en se servant de ses mains 
ou bien de se tirer à la force des bras.
Il est possible aussi d'influencer la direction de vol uniquement 
par la force de la volonté.

Si tu as déjà volé auparavant, alors tu sais à quel point c'est fantastique.
La liberté que tu ressens à ce moment, est indescriptible.
Donc le mieux est que tu commences encore aujourd'hui à t'entraîner sur tes capacités aériennes.
Pourquoi ne pas aller faire un tour dans le cosmos, en volant tout simplement, 
pour voir les planètes de près ?

_Note :
Je n'ai pas fait les traductions pour "voler", matérialisation onirique, télékhinésie et téléportage pour ce sous-forum,
mais pour un forum allemand, il y a quelques mois. La traduction n'est pas littérale par rapport à l'original.
Mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux avoir cela, une traduction globale, 
que rien du tout.
Vous pouvez la supprimer à votre guise.
(Mementos)

note supplémentaire :
je parle couramment l'allemand mais je galère en anglais, 
j'avance avec un dictionnaire digital franco-anglais.
Mon intention est de traduire tous les textes de Mementos... 
pourvu qu'il continue !
(howling_coyote)

[for anglophones]
add note : I speak curently german but I have struggle in english, 
I move with a digital english-french dictionnary forward.
My intention is traduce all Memento's threads... 
let's hope he's carry on with his translations !
(howling_coyote)
_

version originale : Mementos
[for the link, come back next week]

----------


## Sierra117

*télékhinésie*
La télékinésie est le pouvoir de déplacer un objet sans le toucher.
Peu importe si tu le fais par la pensée, avec des mains invisibles ou par des ordres d'invocation.
Exactement comme avec toutes les autres capacités oniriques, 
il est crucial que tu crois fermement à tes capacités.
Il existe quelques astuces que tu peux utiliser pour soulever des voitures
ou amener prudemment des gens hostiles à des endroits où ils ne pourront plus te nuire.

Lorsque tu auras choisi une méthode pour la télékinésie,
ancre-toi profondément dans l'esprit un film ou une série TV dans laquelle cette méthode est utilisée.
Par le fait que tu regardes un film dans lequel quelqu'un emploie la télékhinésie, 
tu auras "une preuve visible" [concrète] que la méthode choisie fonctionne.
Harry Potter, X-Men, Star Wars, Matrix et Heroes sont de bons exemples 
pour la télékhinésie dans des variantes les plus différentes.

Naturellement, tu n'es pas obligé de connaître ces films pour pratiquer la télékinésie,
mais c'est une aide puissante lorsqu'on assiste à une représentation de télékinésie couronnée de succès.
Quand tu le fais comme on le montre dans les films, tu auras davantage confiance en toi.
Lorsque tu auras réussi une fois, l'acquis du pouvoir sera définitif. 

Voici une liste d'approches possibles :
- étendre les mains et employer "le pouvoir" [la force] (Star Wars)
- utiliser une baguette magique
- s'imaginer des mains invisibles
- des ordres formulés à haute voix
- s'imaginer que l'objet et tes mains sont magnétiques
- demander à un être onirique de le faire pour toi
- être une entité fictive qui maîtrise la télékhinésie
- s'imaginer des élastiques qui sont attachés à l'objet

Et encore une liste de moyens intéressants :
- soulever des objets et les tirer vers toi ou bien les repousser
- planer pour pouvoir voler
- construire une barrière protectrice
- manipulation des éléments [les élémentaires, les forces élémentales]

La télékinésie est très amusante. On ne s'ennuie jamais !

Un dernier conseil pour finir : commence petit !
N'essaie pas dès le départ de soulever tout un bâtiment (même si c'est possible).
Notre cerveau est habitué à faire de petits pas.
Pourquoi ne pas soulever une pierre qui repose dans les environs ?
Ou bien incite peut-être quelques plantes à se décider à bouger.
Lorsque tu auras accompli cela, essaie d'autres choses plus grandes.
Il n'existe pas de limites à ce pouvoir.
Dans certains cas, tu pourras très bien, avec un peu d'entraînement, déplacer des planètes entières. 

_note :
[....] = ajouté par le traducteur
[....]= add by the translator_

----------


## Sierra117

*matérialisation onirique*

Faire apparaître des choses dans un rêve est une capacité fondamentale pour contrôler ses rêves.
Développer cette capacité en soi n'est pas aussi difficile qu'on croirait.
Et quand tu l'auras maîtrisée, tu pourras faire main basse sur tout ce que tu veux.

Si tu veux faire apparaître quelque chose, ce serait judicieux de le faire paraître le plus passivement possible.
Matérialiser quelque chose directement devant les yeux à partir du néant, est très difficile.
Par contre, il est beaucoup plus facile de matérialiser l'objet de ta convoitise derrière un bâtiment,
pour le découvrir là-bas.

La possibilité la plus simple de faire apparaître de petits objets 
est tout simplement de les chercher au fond de sa poche.
Cherche dans ta poche et attends-toi à sentir subitement la forme de l'objet. Tu le trouveras.
Empocher de petits objets pour les ressortir par la suite est un bon moyen de collectionner des avantages.
Les prestigitateurs claquent des doigts, puis quelque chose apparaît dans leur main.
Etant donné que cette image est classique, cette méthode fonctionne aussi très bien dans les rêves.
Toutefois, elle n'est pas l'idéal pour des objets plus grands que la main.
Un moyen plus expéditif consiste à utiliser une baguette magique.
Manie-la un peu dans l'air, prononce n'importe quelle formule magique,
et attends-toi que l'objet apparaisse.

Si tu veux faire apparaître des choses plus grandes, 
alors une matérialisation passive est particulièrement importante.
Attends-toi à ce que ces choses apparaissent derrière le prochain coin [de rue] 
ou derrière le prochain bâtiment.
Fermer les yeux pour les ouvrir à nouveau, peut suffire déjà.
Construis-toi une histoire en créant un lien auditif/olfactif/tactile, qui a un rapport avec l'objet.
Par exemple : si tu veux matérialiser une voiture de sport rouge,
imagine-toi à quoi elle devrait ressembler et attends-toi à la voir débouler après le prochain coin de rue.
Dis-toi que tu entends déjà le vrombissement de son moteur.
Songe : plus il y a des chances que quelque chose arrive dans la vie réelle,
et plus les probabilités seront élevées de les voir se réaliser dans un rêve.
On trouve rarement une voiture de sport sous l'eau.
Si tu veux faire apparaître une personne, appelle-la à haute voix et attends-toi qu'elle réponde.
Il est possible que cette personne ne soit pas dans les environs, mais elle t'entendra en tous cas.
D'après sa réponse, tu pourras alors évaluer à l'oreille où elle se trouve pour la rejoindre.
Tu peux aussi ouvrir une porte et t'attendre que cette personne soit derrière.

La confiance en soi est décisive si tu veux pratiquer la matérialisation.
Si tu crois infailliblement que ça marchera, alors ça marchera aussi.

----------


## Sierra117

*téléportage*

Se téléporter dans les rêves lucides est difficile pour certains.
La raison en est que l'arrière-plan dans un rêve, 
est essentielle pour sa consistance et sa composition.
Voilà pourquoi il est difficile de changer directement les choses.
[l'arrière-plan est la trame du rêve, il n'est pas choisi par hasard]
Mais avec un peu d'entraînement, cette réalisation est possible.

Certaines techniques facilitent sensiblement le téléportage. 
Une de ces techniques consiste à employer des portes.
L'idée de ce principe est que tu ouvres une porte 
derrière laquelle se situe l'endroit où tu veux te téléporter.

Il est à nouveau important que tu t'attendes que cet endroit se trouve derrière cette porte.
Donc si tu es quelque part, quelque soit l'endroit où tu ne voudrais pas être, 
alors ouvre une porte et attends-toi à voir le lieu où tu voudrais être.
Tu n'auras plus qu'à entrer.

Une autre possibilité consiste à fermer brièvement les yeux et les ouvrir à nouveau.
Ici, la conception de s'y attendre est aussi importante.
Ferme tes yeux et attends-toi d'être à un autre endroit lorsque tu les ouvres à nouveau.

Il ne faut pas forcer sur les yeux.
Regarder le ciel ou le sol peut déjà suffire, 
regarde quelque part pour que tu ne sois plus pleinement conscient de ton environnement.
Attends-toi d'être à cet endroit prévu à l'avance lorsque tu regardes à nouveau dans cette direction.

Cette méthode a l'avantage qu'elle ne requiert pas une porte ou un autre moyen d'aide,
elle sera utilisable aussi lorsqu'ils font défaut.

Songe aussi au téléportage via un portail ou par un trou dans le sol qu'on peut matérialiser.
Lorsqu'on passe ce portail, on ressort quelque part ailleurs, 
en espérant que c'est là où tu voulais aller.
Mais même si ce n'est pas le cas, le nouvel endroit est généralement excitant.

----------


## Sierra117

original version :
Mementos - flying
Mementos - Telekinesis
Mementos - Summoning
http://www.dreamviews.com/internatio...ml#post2000781

----------


## Earthykiller127

> *télékhinésie*
> La télékhinésie est le pouvoir de déplacer un objet sans le toucher.
> [/size][/i]



Télékinésie*

----------


## Sierra117

hello Earthykiller

"Télékinésie" is exactly.
But only one error il all a text, it's allwright.

----------


## Sierra117

_WBTB 
source : German - Benni
http://www.dreamviews.com/internatio...ml#post2110890_


WBTB (Wake back to bed)* est une technique qui consiste à se lever 
après quelques heures de sommeil en se recouchant ensuite pour se rendormir, entre autre.
WBTB n'est pas une technique en soi mais elle permet l'introduction 
et le renforcement d'autres techniques plus efficaces.

*comment employer efficacement WBTB ?*
En se réveillant simplement après quelques heures de sommeil, 
se lever puis se recoucher.
Pour espérer un succès optimal, il faudra auparavant y réfléchir en essayant 
à titre d'entraînement. 

Les facteurs importants qu'il faudrait d'abord élucider :
- quelle est la durée de mon cycle de sommeil ?
- combien d'heures de sommeil me faut-il pour me réveiller dans les meilleures conditions ?
- combien de temps resterai-je éveillé après m'être réveillé ?

1° Nous avons tous des cycles de sommeil variables.
Pour découvrir la durée des tiens, le mieux est de te réveiller 
à n'importe quelle heure de la nuit pour noter l'heure exacte au moment même.

Après environ une semaine, tu devrais avoir suffisamment d'informations 
pour réaliser une estimation. 
Tu n'es pas obligé d'accomplir cette tâche, mais si tu le fais, tu seras capable
de synchroniser exactement WBTB.

2° Le but est de s'éveiller juste avant la fin ou à la fin d'un cycle REM*. 
Voilà pourquoi tu tiens aussi à découvrir la durée de tes cycles de sommeil.

Si tu te réveilles rarement la nuit, base-toi simplement sur les temps officiels
(4h1/2 et 6 heures après l'endormissement).
Si on se laisse réveiller plus tôt, on passera moins de temps dans la phase REM ;
se réveiller plus tard occasionnera des difficultés pour se rendormir.
L'idéal est de faire des essais pour découvrir le moment propice.

3° Règle générale : 
plus on reste éveillé longtemps entre deux phases de sommeil 
et plus on aura de chances de déclencher un rêve lucide ;
cependant il sera aussi plus difficile de se rendormir lorsqu'on reste éveillé 
longtemps.

Certaines personnes ne peuvent plus se rendormir lorsqu'elles se réveillent,
ne serait-ce que quelques minutes.
Si tu es dans leur cas, il est conseillé de garder WBTB le plus court possible
pour pouvoir te rendormir ensuite.

Par contre, si tu peux rester éveillé plus longtemps sans rencontrer de problèmes,
tu devrais en profiter pour le faire.
Tu peux rester éveillé jusqu'à une heure, néanmoins une durée de 20 à 40 minutes 
est amplement suffisante.
Le temps qu'il faudrait rester éveillé est aussi tributaire de l'heure 
à laquelle WBTB a été planifiée.

*techniques et conceptions*
Lorsqu'on s'essaye au WBTB, il est nécessaire d'avoir la bonne attitude.
On devrait se montrer fermement déterminé et être correctement préparé 
déjà la veille au soir pour que l'idée se renforce durant le sommeil nocturne 
qu'un rêve lucide se déclenchera grâce au WBTB.

Dès qu'on s'éveille, on devrait se concentrer sur l'art du rêve lucide
et sur l'atteinte des objectifs qu'on s'est fixé.
Se connecter à Dream Views ou lire un livre concernant le rêve lucide, 
est susceptible d'être une aide précieuse.

Comme il a été souligné en début de sujet, 
WBTB n'est pas une technique proprement dite, mais davantage une sorte d'aide 
pour faciliter l'accès au rêve lucide.
En combinant WBTB à une autre technique, les chances d'accéder à un rêve lucide
seront démultipliées contrairement à l'emploi d'une technique sans le soutien WBTB.

L'emploi WBTB est considéré comme nécessaire pour réussir dans la méthode WILD.
De même, MILD et WBTB sont aussi une autre bonne combinaison ; 
dès qu'on entre dans la phase REM et qu'on commence à rêver, 
certaines pensées ou mantras répétés dans MILD ou lors du WBTB, 
l'imprégneront plus ou moins pour aider à l'accès d'un rêve lucide.

*exemple d'un bon WBTB*
22 heures : l'heure d'aller se coucher - réglage sonnerie du réveil : 4 heures
(6 heures après l'entrée dans le sommeil).
Commence à visualiser certains objectifs ou mantras.
Réjouis-toi de pratiquer WBTB et du rêve lucide qui en résultera.

4 heures : le réveil sonne.
Eteins-le puis réalise un test de réalité.
Reste éveillé aussi longtemps que prévu pour stimuler ton attention 
(en règle générale, de 20 à 60 minutes).

Efforce-toi de te réjouir de pouvoir te recoucher en vue de déclencher un rêve lucide.
Songe : "lorsque je me recoucherai, je déclencherai un rêve lucide 
pour voler d'ici jusqu'à la lune".
Combine-le simultanément avec une visualisation de ton but pour augmenter 
l'efficacité et tes chances de succès.

4 heures 30 : retourne te coucher ; garde à l'esprit que tu auras un rêve lucide
dans lequel tu iras sur la lune dès que tu t'endormiras.
Essaie d'en faire ta dernière pensée avant de glisser dans le sommeil.

*dernières remarques*
Ne t'en formalise pas si tes premiers WBTB ne réussissent pas de but en blanc.
Essaie tout simplement d'autres moments pour te réveiller 
et varie la durée de chaque WBTB. 

Tu peux essayer WBTB chaque nuit, cependant on ne devrait le faire
que lorsqu'on peut se permettre de perdre un peu de sommeil.

C'est à peu près tout à propos de WBTB.
Comme dit : plus tu as la foi de déclencher un rêve lucide
et plus tu auras de chances que ce phénomène se produira.


*_notes du traducteur_
WBTB (Wake back to bed)* : se réveiller puis se recoucher, après s'être levé

cycle REM* : (Rapid Eyes Move) - mouvements occulaires rapides
cette manifestation indique l'état de sommeil avec rêves

(translation in english)
*_Addition of the translator_
WBTB (Wake back to bed)* : wake up for back to bed, having got up
cycle REM* : (Rapid Eyes Move) - literally translation
this appearance indicates the state of sleep with dreams

----------


## Sierra117

_DIELD 
source : German - Jupiter17
http://www.dreamviews.com/internatio...ml#post2110515_


*DIELD*
DIELD* est l'acronyme de : "Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream".
Au fond, ce n'est qu'une version abrégée de WILD, une variante qui permet 
de relier les rêves lucides entre eux.
Ainsi, il est possible d'avoir plusieurs rêves lucides par nuit
en exploitant la particularité que ton cerveau, après t'être réveillé 
à la suite d'un rêve, est encore brièvememt en phase de rêve, si tu ne bouges pas trop.
Ainsi les ondes cérébrales de la phase REM* sont encore prépondérantes,
tu pourras donc facilement induire un rêve lucide, sans pour autant être obligé
de laisser le corps se rendormir.

Néanmoins un DIELD n'est plus possible en fin de phase REM.
Mais il est relativement simple malgré tout de vivre un rêve lucide
si tu arrives à tomber sur le moment adéquat et que tu restes conscient
pendant que tu glisses dans le sommeil.

_dans les coulisses_
La technique DIELD est connue depuis un certain temps.
De nombreux rêveurs lucides découvrent cette possibilité d'eux-mêmes,
et le docteur Stephen Laberge la décrit dans certains de ses livres.

*préparation*
_souvenirs des rêves_
La condition sine qua non pour réussir DIELD est une bonne mémorisation des rêves.
Elle te permettra d'une part de te souvenir de tes rêves lucides DIELD,
d'autre part tu dois être si conscient dans tes rêves que tu remarques la fin.

En outre, il est beaucoup plus simple d'entrer dans un rêve duquel on se souvient
encore clairement, que d'en visualiser un nouveau dans sa totalité
(mais cette variante est naturellement possible aussi).

_se réveiller après le rêve_
Etant donné que pour DEILDer, tu dois te réveiller à la fin d'un rêve,
tu devrais naturellement maîtriser cette technique.
De nombreuses personnes se réveillent brièvement après chaque rêve,
mais elles ne s'en souviennent plus.

Néanmoins, il existe quelques possibilités pour y remédier en s'entraînant à ceci :
- fais-toi réveiller la nuit par un réveil ou un portable mais en veillant
à choisir une sonnerie courte pour ne pas être trop réveillé.
C'est en faisant des essais que tu détermineras le mieux le moment du réveil,
il devrait cependant se situer entre 3 et 6 heures après l'entrée en sommeil.
En outre, tu peux aussi te faire réveiller toutes les demi-heures
pour augmenter tes chances d'avoir un rêve lucide.

- Tu peux aussi t'imprégner de la vue de tes yeux clos.
C'est ce qui te signalisera que tu viens tout juste de te réveiller après un rêve.
Pour ce faire, il faudra fermer tes yeux, le soir, en t'endormant.
Contemple ensuite, pendant environ une minute, l'envers de tes globes occulaires.
Après un certain temps d'entraînement, tu devrais pouvoir reconnaître immédiatement,
même en demi-sommeil, que tes yeux sont clos et que cela est le signal
que tu viens de sortir d'un rêve.

Si tu ne veux pas te faire réveiller, tu peux aussi aller te coucher plus tôt
pendant un certain temps.
Souvent c'est la raison pour laquelle on se réveille plusieurs fois pendant la nuit.

D'autre part, tu peux utiliser l'auto-suggestion.
Crée-toi une courte phrase (ton mantra), dans laquelle tu t'énonces clairement ton but.
Dans ce cas, ce serait l'éveil conscient après chaque rêve, par exemple :
"je me réveillerai consciemment après chaque rêve".
Pour obtenir l'effet maximal, tu devrais répéter ton mantra plusieurs fois par jour.
Plus souvent tu le feras et mieux ça fonctionnera.
Il existe quelques astuces pour s'en souvenir le plus souvent possible :
- chaque fois que tu vas prendre un bain
- toujours quand tu es obligé d'attendre quelque part ou que tu n'as rien à faire
- chaque fois que tu franchis une porte
- quand tu te prépares pour aller te coucher
- quelques minutes avant de t'endormir

*l'essai DIELD*
Si tu as un bon souvenir de tes rêves et que tu as su te réveiller consciemment
de nombreuses fois, tu peux commencer à DIELDer !
Normalement, il faut moins d'une minute du réveil au rêve lucide.

Donc tu te réveilles après un rêve.
Essaie si possible de rester couché sans bouger, en gardant tes yeux clos.
Si tu te grattes une fois le nez ou si tu bouges un peu,
ça ne signifie pas pour autant que toute ta tentative a échoué,
mais si tu es trop réveillé, ton cerveau peut mettre fin à ta phase REM.
Bien qu'il faille garder ta conscience éveillée, ton état devrait rester
proche du rêve ou avoisinant.

Maintenant un environnement onirique se créera autour de toi.
Des hallucinations hypnagogiques peuvent survenir puisque DIELD est bien sûr
une variante WILD.

_conseils pour rester couché sans bouger_
- s'il est difficile pour toi de rester couché sans bouger au réveil, 
tu peux aussi te rabattre ici sur l'auto-suggestion.
- mets-toi 2 réveils, un pour l'heure DIELD, l'autre 15 minutes plus tôt.
Lorsque le premier s'arrête, rendors-toi, mais dis-toi, 
à l'instar de l'auto-suggestion, qu'au prochain réveil, tu resteras immobile.
Etant donné que la suggestion a eu lieu si peu de temps avant DIELD, 
elle sera encore très active.

_conseils pour l'entrée dans le rêve_
- Tu peux visualiser un scénario attrayant pendant que tu attends le sommeil.
C'est en somme un peu plus difficile que d'entrer tout simplement dans un vieux rêve.

- Pour ce faire, imagine-toi simplement une scène onirique
de laquelle tu viens de te réveiller.
Imagine-toi que tu es dans le rêve et que tu te déplaces là-bas
ou bien que tu touches quelque chose.
Si alors tu peux percevoir ton déplacement ou ta sensation de toucher 
dans ton corps de rêve, tu es dans le rêve.
Cette technique a l'avantage d'agir immédiatement en RC*.
De très nombreux WILD débutent par un faux-réveil.

_enchaînement de rêves_
Tu peux aussi utiliser DIELD comme méthode pour rester lucide,
c'est-à-dire pour enchaîner des rêves lucides.
Avec l'aide de DIELD, tu peux entrer à nouveau dans le rêve sur le champ.
Mais tu devrais remarquer de surcroît comment le rêve arrive à sa fin,
par exemple, comment l'environnement se résorbe progressivement.
A ce moment-là, concentre-toi sur le réveil et le fait de rester couché sans bouger.
Mais reste aussi aux aguets d'éventuelles images oniriques
pour saisir l'occasion d'entrer dans le rêve suivant.


*_notes du traducteur_
DIELD* : Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream 
(déclencher un rêve lucide à la sortie d'un rêve classique)

REM* : (Rapid Eyes Move) - mouvements occulaires rapides
(indique la phase de sommeil avec rêves)

RC* : Reality Check - test de réalité


[translation in english]
DIELD* : Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream 
(start a lucid dream at the release of a classic dream)
REM* : (Rapid Eyes Move) - literally translation in french
(indicate the phase of sleep with dreams)
RC* : Reality Check - literally translation in french

----------


## Sierra117

_Reality Checks
source : German - Icasio
http://www.dreamviews.com/internatio...ml#post2110515_

*reality checks*
Je songe aux commentaires de Gab qui étaient vraiment bons, ils méritent de figurer ici ...
Voici le sujet : "comment faire les Contrôles de Réalité".
Je n'ai fait que traduire, je ne peux pas juger de la valeur du contenu.
J'espère que ma traduction reflète la version originale.
[Icasio*]

*Reality Checks*
Un "reality check" (test de réalité, par lequel on remarque si on rêve en ce moment)
est une méthode courante, employée particulièrement pour DILD mais aussi 
pour toutes les techniques de reconnaissance de l'état de rêve.
On la pratique en cours de journée ou bien spontanément ou bien par l'emploi
de certains pense-bêtes (moyens mnémotechniques).
Souvent l'abréviation "RC" est employée.

_pourquoi dois-je faire les tests de réalité ?_
1 On commencera automatiquement à vérifier dans les rêves courants si on rêve 
ou si on est éveillé.
2 Le degré de conscience plus élevé pendant le test aide aussi dans les rêves
à devenir plus conscients.
3 Lorsqu'on devient vraiment conscient dans un rêve, le test de réalité
corroberera le rêve lucide.

_comment exécuter un test de réalité ?_
On commence à se poser une question comme : "suis-je en train de rêver ?".
(Ce faisant, on ne devrait jamais partir du principe qu'on est réveillé,
mais être totalement objectif pour le "résultat du test", ou même faire mine de croire
de rêver parce que cette pensée se poursuivra dans le rêve.)

Regarde attentivement ton environnement.
Interroge-toi si tu perçois naturellement les choses, 
si ton champ visuel est tout à fait normal, si tes sens fonctionnent normalement.
Pose-toi aussi les questions suivantes : 
"suis-je capable de me souvenir de tout ce qui s'est passé juste à l'instant ?",
"est-ce que je sais quel jour nous sommes aujourd'hui, et devrais-je vraiment
être ici ou suis-je ailleurs ? et comment suis-je arrivé ici ?",
"qu'ai-je fait il y a 2 heures ?".

Compare ton environnement avec le souvenir que tu en as pour déterminer
comment il devrait être réellement.

Maintenant tu fais le test de réalité en vigueur (attends-toi au résultat : rêve).
Ensuite tu énonces ton mantra 
(une citation que tu as souvent répétée pour l'ancrer cette pensée en toi).




> Gab
> J'emploie : "quand je rêverai la prochaine fois, je m'en rendrai compte".



Effectivement, le test de réalité ne nous amène pas à réaliser que nous rêvons,
mais beaucoup plus à tenter l'essai de remettre notre réalité en question.
Voilà pourquoi il est si important d'être convaincu d'être en état de rêve.

_important_ :
Même si tu aboutis à la conclusion que tu ne rêves pas, ne t'en formalise pas.
Ne pense pas : "OK, je ne rêve pas", mais répète malgré tout ton mantra.
("quand je rêverai la prochaine fois, je m'en rendrai compte" ou bien :
"au prochain test de réalité, je me rendrai compte que je rêve".)
Sinon, par la force de l'habitude, tu colleras aussi la mention "je ne rêve pas"
sur le test de réalité effectué en rêve.

_les différents tests de réalité_
Le mieux est de toujours faire au moins 2 à 3 tests de réalité en une fois.
Voici une liste des meilleurs basés sur la quote du succès en rêve.
1°regarde tes mains (et compte les doigts) - très fiable
2°Nose Plug - très fiable
3°Pouce/paume de la main - très fiable
4°pesanteur - très fiable
5° tentative de changer quelque chose - très fiable
6°interrupteur - moins fiable
7°lire - moins fiable
8°fais-toi ton propre test de réalité

1°Regarde tes mains lorsque tu es éveillé (le dos des mains).
Sois attentif aux détails et compte tes doigts.
Sont-ils normaux ? (couleur, forme, taille ?).
Essaie de changer leur taille.
Le bon côté de l'affaire est que tu as toujours tes mains, rêve ou non.
D'autre part, ce test de réalité est plutôt discret.

2°Nose Plug : pince ton nez pour rendre la respiration impossible,
puis essaie de respirer. Attends-toi à pouvoir respirer.
Si c'est le cas, tu rêves.
Ton nez aussi devrait toujours être là, un peu plus voyant.

3°Essaie de pousser ton pouce à travers la paume ou le dos de l'autre main.
Porte ton attention sur la sensation.
Attends-toi qu'il traverse. Si oui, tu rêves.

4°Dis-toi : "si j'ai un rêve, je peux voler" 
et attends-toi à te mouvoir dans le sens de la hauteur.
Elance-toi doucement du sol en poussant sur les pieds et regarde si tu continues à voler.
C'est particulièrement bien parce que tu peux effectuer ce vol n'importe où 
et il est totalement discret.

5°Regarde quelque chose attentivement et essaie de le changer.
Dis : "si c'était un rêve, ce quelque chose se transformerait en (quoi que ce soit)".
Tu peux tenter de changer des couleurs, des formes, des tailles ou des déplacements
ou remplacer un ensemble d'objets.
Ici aussi tu dois être sûr que tu rêves pour que tu puisses espérer changer quelque chose.
Si tu t'es décidé à faire quelque chose pour tes rêves lucides, 
tu peux tout aussi bien l'essayer ici (par exemple, créer quelque chose de particulier).
Cette manière d'agir se répercutera très rapidement dans tes rêves.

6° Essaie d'actionner un interrupteur dans un rêve, souvent ce sera vain à l'état de rêve.
Mais il arrive parfois que la lumière s'allume dans un rêve, 
en outre, il peut s'avérer difficile de trouver un interrupteur et le chercher 
serait une perte de temps.

7°Essaie de lire en état de rêve. 
Tu peux lire dans un rêve mais souvent en jetant un deuxième coup d'oeil au même endroit,
il y aura d'écrit quelque chose d'autre ou un ensemble de mots confus.
Une montre pourrait littéralement afficher des lettres au lieu de nombres,
mais ici encore, il faudrait d'abord trouver une montre.

8°Fais-toi ton propre test de réalité.
On peut pratiquement tout prendre pour créer un test de réalité tant qu'on relie la manière d'agir 
à la question, qu'on rêve ou qu'on soit éveillé, en croyant qu'on est dans un rêve.
Par exemple s'interroger sur tes lunettes ou quels vêtements tu portes,   
sur la distance d'objets que tu jettes, ou si tu es capable de matérialiser 
quelque chose qui passera par la porte, en conjurant un sort.
Au cas où il existerait quelque chose que tu ne peux posséder qu'en rêve,
comme par exemple une montre-bracelet de rêve du type Rollex ou autre haut de gamme
hors de portée de ton budget (test de réalité de BrandonBoss), tu peux tenter le coup.
Les possibilités sont infinies.

Au cas où tu aurais des difficultés pour trouver les objets nécessaires dans un rêve,
essaie un autre test de réalité qui n'exige pas la présence d'objets.
C'est aussi une bonne raison pour faire 2 ou 3 tests de réalité en une fois,
dans lesquels il est judicieux de les choisir de différentes catégories.
Par exemple : test de réalité 1 - objet, test de réalité 2 - les mains, test 3 - pesanteur.

_combien de fois dois-je réaliser un test de réalité ?_
On peut faire des tests de réalité à chaque fois qu'on y pense
en les séparant d'intervalles réguliers ou via des moyens mnémotechniques spécifiques.

Tant qu'ils ne sont pas effectués n'importe quand de manière routinière 
sans y avoir réfléchi sérieusement auparavant, 
le principe : "plus tu en fais, et mieux ce sera" est de rigueur.

_les voies pour se souvenir des tests de réalité_
1°Lier à une activité, à quelque chose qu'on fait souvent.
Excécute un test de réalité, toujours quand :
- tu franchis une porte
- tu vas aux toilettes
- quand tu vois une certaine couleur
- tu reçois un coup de téléphone
- tu bois un verre
- tout le reste qui te vient à l'esprit

2°des moyens mnémotechniques d'ordre technologique - auditifs ou visuels
- programme l'alarme de ta montre pour qu'elle se déclenche toutes les heures
- mets-toi un réveil (ou le programme Mind Jogger pour avoir des réveils de fortune)
- colle-toi un petit papier partout, sur tes livres scolaires, cadres de porte,
le plafond au-dessus de ton lit, etc.
- porte un bracelet en caoutchouc ou un autre bracelet particulier à ton poignet
- n'importe quoi d'autre qui te vient à l'esprit

3° symboles de rêve
Quelque chose qui se produit souvent en rêve ou dans ta réalité quotidienne.
Toujours quand tu tombes sur un de tes symboles de rêve en cours de journée,
pratique un test de réalité.
Quand le symbole réapparaîtra à nouveau dans un rêve, tu y feras probablement aussi 
un test de réalité.

remarque :
Parfois quelque chose qui est très inhabituel en cours de journée s'avère être un symbole de rêve.
Par exemple une ancienne école, des amis qui ont déménagé, 
des membres décédés de la famille, ou parfois même des choses de films,
comme des acteurs, des dragons ou autres du même style.
Alors tu ne pourras pas faire de tests de réalité durant leur présence,
mais il y a tout de même de l'espoir : prends des photos comme moyen de secours,
ou cherche-toi des images sur internet.
Tu peux aussi dessiner toi-même le symbole.
Quelque soit le moment où ce symbole de rêve te passera par l'esprit,
tu pourras l'exprimer et le visualiser suivant une description.

4° Lorsque quelque chose te paraît bizarre.
Toujours quand tu remarques réellement quelque chose d'étrange, fais un test de réalité.
Mais tu peux aussi faire tout simplement semblant que quelque chose est très étrange,
parce que soyons honnêtes : notre vie n'est pas si divertissante et bizarre,
donc nous imaginons une fois de plus dans ce cas présent.
- un camarade de classe se manifeste alors que tu sais qu'il devrait être malade
et alité
- tu crois avoir encore de la bière dans le frigo alors qu'il n'en reste plus une seule
- tu devrais être totalement affamé à cette heure-ci, mais tu ne l'es pas
- le garçon/la fille qui t'a toujours ignoré, discute avec toi maintenant
- tu vois ou tu entends quelque chose qui te fait penser : "comme c'est bizarre".

5° par hasard
Chaque fois que tu as l'excitant/profond/délirant/réjouissant sentiment
au creux de l'estomac, ce "et si c'était un rêve ce que je vis en ce moment, 
et je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte".

_ton test de réalité a t'il échoué ?_
Une des questions les plus courantes est "pourquoi mon test a t'il échoué ?". 	 
Tu es par exemple dans un rêve et tu sens subitement que tu devrais faire
un test de réalité ou tu as le soupçon que tu pourrais être en train de rêver
et tu voudrais le confirmer mais ton test de réalité ne fonctionne pas.
Ton pouce ne traverse pas la main ou tu te pinces le nez et tu ne peux pas respirer...
il peut arriver quand tu ne crois pas à tes tests de réalité durant la journée,
que dans le rêve il se produise ce qui arrive en état de rêve.

Si tu te dis : "je sais que je suis éveillé, donc mon pouce ne peut pas traverser
ma main", tu te diras la même chose en rêve.
Et puisque nos rêves sont basés sur nos pensées, il arrivera ce que tu penses/attends.

Et puisque ce n'est pas - bien que nous voyons parfois les choses ainsi - 
par le test de réalité que nous remarquons notre état d'esprit (rêve),
mais le doute de l'environnement et la question de notre état de conscience,
il est absolument indispensable de nous convaincre aussi au courant de la journée
qu'on est en train de rêver et que le test de réalité fonctionnera.
Si tu as du mal à t'en convaincre, sois au moins ouvert à chaque résultat 
et tolère un peu de doute.

Alors la pensée "je rêve" se renforcera jusque dans le rêve en nous y révélant la suite.

_la vérité qui se cache derrière : "je n'utilise pas les tests de réalité
et je remarque malgré tout que je rêve. Donc ils sont inutiles"._
Tu te rendras peut-être compte que de temps en temps tu remarques l'état de rêve
sans faire de test de réalité.
Cela ne signifie pas que cette prise de conscience est tombée du ciel,
mais c'est la conséquence du doute décrit ci-dessus et la question si l'on rêve.
C'est pourquoi même si ça fonctionne aussi en rêve sans le test de réalité adéquat,
cette reconnaissance de l'état de rêve provient des innombrables tests de réalité
que tu as effectués en cours de journée.
A toi de voir si tu veux faire un test de réalité par la suite, malgré tout.

_compléments_
Si tu accouples tes tests de réalité à une attention globale et si tu pratiques
régulièrement tes mantras, ces faits et tout particulièrement important, 
tes sentiments, se transféreront dans tes rêves ordinaires.
Des questions d'état de conscience et les sentiments qui y sont liés
te rendront plus conscient en rêve et le rêve deviendra peut-être tout de suite
un rêve lucide.
Dans ce cas un test de réalité pourra le confirmer ou te transporter d'un rêve
ordinaire dans un rêve lucide.
Joyeux rêves !
[Gab]


*_notes du traducteur_ 
Icasio* : ajout du traducteur pour souligner son commentaire personnel

(translation in english)
*_Addition of the translator_
Icasio* : Addition of the translator to underline his personal comment

----------


## Sierra117

CAT Tutorial
CAT Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*tutoriel CAT*
CAT signifie "Technique d'Ajustement de Cycle". 
Elle implique le réglage de tes cycles de sommeil pour t'aider à devenir 
plus conscient pendant les derniers cycles de REM de sommeil.

CAT est une des techniques les moins populaires mais la plus récente, 
en raison de l'emploi de certains subterfuges qui peuvent occasionner 
dans certains cas, par exemple, des insomnies.

Bien que CAT utilise vraiment des subterfuges, c'est très fiable 
et tu peux obtenir beaucoup de rêves lucides par cette technique.

*la première semaine de CAT*
La première semaine de CAT met tout en oeuvre pour régler le cycle de ton sommeil, 
ce qui signifie que tu n'obtiendras pas de rêves lucides par CAT pendant ce temps.

Tout ce que tu as à faire est d'avancer ton réveil de 90 minutes 
avant que tu ne te lèves normalement, chaque jour pendant sept jours.

*maintenant, voici le début...*
Après une semaine d'un réveil de 90 minutes plus tôt, tu peux maintenant dormir 
comme d'habitude, mais tous les deux jours il faudra te lever 90 minutes plus tôt,
avant que tu ne réveilles normalement .

On ne le recommande que lorsque tu te réveilles tôt et que tu fais un paquet de tests de réalité.
Les jours où tu dors normalement, ton corps pensera que tu vas te réveiller plus tôt 
mais tu ne le feras pas vraiment, ce qui le rendra plus conscient 
pendant les 90 dernières minutes de sommeil.

Maintenant, à chaque fois que tu dors normalement, sans te lever plus tôt, 
tu auras une grande chance d'obtenir un rêve lucide !

*exemple d'une planification CAT après la première semaine*
lundi : dormir de 23 heures à 8 heures
mardi : dormir de 23 heures à 6 heures 30
mercredi : dormir de 23 heures à 8 heures
jeudi : dormir de 23 heures à 6 heures 30
vendredi : dormir de 23 heures à 8 heures 
samedi : dormir de 23 heures à 6 heures 30  
dimanche : dormir de 23 heures à 8 heures

*conseils*
Si tu prévois d'utiliser CAT sur une longue durée, il est recommandé de faire 
ce que tu as fait pendant cette semaine, une fois tous les quelques mois. 
Ceci doit juste "rafraîchir" la technique et la garder efficace. 

Tu peux dormir pendant les jours normaux n'importe quand, mais non souvent.
Si tu commences à te sentir très fatigué et que tu ne peux plus te concentrer, 
tu devrais arrêter CAT et essayer une autre technique.

Avant d'aller te coucher un jour "normal", dis-toi que tu vas te lever plus tôt,
bien que tu ne le fasses pas. Ceci augmentera tes chances pour un rêve lucide.

----------


## Sierra117

*CAT*
_Rebecca Turner_



_other links
Rebecca Turner :
The Cycle Adjustment Technique: Lucid Dreams with CAT_

*Technique d'Ajustement de Cycle : des rêves lucides avec CAT (Rebecca Turner)*
CAT est une façon simple d'apprendre comment influencer naturellement le métabolisme
de ton corps pour accéder au rêve lucide.
Il exige le réglage de tes cycles de sommeil pour augmenter ton attention consciente 
pendant les premières phases REM du matin.

"CAT, exercices de rêve lucide" a été créée par Daniel Love, 
un rêveur lucide expert du Royaume-Uni. 
Il a écrit un livre approfondi sur le rêve lucide, "Rêvez-vous ?"

Le livre inclut une critique détaillée de CAT (l'essentiel est ci-dessous) 
avec des variations et d'autres techniques de rêves lucides créées par l'Amour.

Voici les phases à suivre pour approfondir CAT :
_première phase_
Règle ton réveil 90 minutes avant la sonnerie normale. 
Fais cela chaque jour pendant une semaine pour réinitialiser ton horloge interne.
Par conséquent, CAT ne provoquera pas de rêves lucides la première semaine.

_deuxième phase_
A partir du jour 8, après la première phase, alterne ton temps de 90 minutes tous les jours. 
Le temps "normal" est celui que tu avais auparavant, les heures de sommeil 
que tu t'accordais avant de te lancer dans les rêves lucides.

Quand tu vas te coucher, mets l'intention de te réveiller au temps "normal" 
et fais de nombreux tests de réalité.

Même si tu sais que tu te réveilleras plus tard, tu te prépares mentalement 
pour un premier début.

_comment travailler cela_
Les jours "normaux", ton corps s'attendra à ce que tu te lèves tôt. 
Donc ton esprit sera stimulé et reprendra connaissance tandis que tu es toujours
en sommeil paradoxal, le sommeil avec rêves.
Ceci améliore radicalement tes chances d'avoir beaucoup de rêves lucides 
dans une semaine - avec de fortes chances tous les deux jours ou 4 fois par semaine.

*Cycle Adjustment Technique: FAQ*
_a quelle heure devrais-je aller me coucher en pratiquant CAT ?_
Va te coucher à la même heure chaque nuit. 
C'est intégralement la programmation de ton horloge interne, qui ajustera à son tour 
son propre système pour modifier certains métabolismes durant toute la journée.

Plus tu seras obstiné à respecter le planning de sommeil que tu as défini,
et plus il stimulera les rêves lucides. 

_Que devrais-je faire quand je me réveille tôt ?_
Fais ce que tu aimes faire - mais ne retourne pas au lit ! 
Tu devrais aussi exécuter des tests de réalité pendant les 90 minutes suivantes 
aussi souvent que possible.

Ensuite, vis ta journée comme d'habitude.
Faire en plus des tests de réalité renforcera la lucidité spontanée dans la vie courante.

_Si je me réveille au début d'une journée "normale" ?_
Si tu et réveilles naturellement tôt quand tu devrais encore dormir, 
reste juste immobile et souviens-toi de faire nombreux tests de réalité 
pour confirmer ton prochain état de rêve.

Pratique les techniques de rêve lucide MILD ou WILD, 
et essaye d'écouter "Lucid Dreaming MP3" qui t'aidera à accéder à un état contemplatif
de pleine conscience pour entrer à nouveau dans un état de rêve.

_Puis-je à jamais dormir tardivement ?_
Oui, mais seulement un jour de veille "normale". 
Mais limite tes essais au minimum pour que tu ne déranges pas ton cycle de sommeil 
nouvellement optimisé.

_Combien de temps devrais-je pratiquer la Technique d'Ajustement de Cycle ?_
Si CAT produit des rêves lucides réguliers, tu peux continuer à utiliser cet exercice
aussi longtemps que tu veux.

Daniel Love recommande de répéter la phase1 
(le réveil avec 90 minutes d'avance chaque jour pendant une semaine) 
pour rafraîchir le cycle tous les quelques mois.

Essaye la Technique d'Ajustement de Cycle pour toi. 
Les débutants peuvent apprendre comment accéder au rêve lucide en juste deux semaines
avec cet exercice onirique très simple...

----------


## Sierra117

Mild Tutorial
MILD Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*tutoriel MILD*
MILD signifie "Mnemonic Induction of Lucid Dreams" ou "Mnemonically Induced Lucid Dream"
("induction mnémotechnique de rêves lucides" ou "rêves lucides induits mnémotechniquement).

Cette technique se sert de votre capacité de se rappeler vos intentions dans l'avenir (la mémoire(le souvenir) éventuelle), vous faisant plus probablement pour se rappeler mettre en doute le rêve ou votre intention de devenir lucide, ou rendre réel le contrôle(chèque). Ceci peut être fait de plusieurs façons :

- Par l'utilisation de mantras(litanies) et contrôles(chèques) de réalité;
- Visualisation;
- Les exercices qui améliorent votre mémoire(souvenir) éventuelle.

Parce que quelques personnes ont plus de facilité à se rappeler leur intention que d'autres, le temps il prend pour obtenir qu'un rêve lucide peut varier, c'est pourquoi DOUX a tendance à être une technique si fiable pour certains.

Au fil du temps, comme votre mémoire(souvenir) éventuelle s'améliore, vous remarquerez des résultats plus cohérents, non seulement dans la réalisation de la lucidité, mais aussi dans la mémorisation d'actions et des plans que vous avez pour vos aventures de rêve et ayant même plus de facilité rappelant vous réveiller au milieu de la nuit si vous essayez à WILD.

_arrière-plan_


Docteur Steven LaBerge a créé cette technique et en a écrit dans son livre, "l'Exploration du Monde de Lucide Rêvant." Puisque(depuis que) il a d'abord écrit de cette technique des rêveurs lucides ont développé plusieurs variations.

*préparation*
_souvenir onirique_

Si vous essayez d'augmenter vos chances à DOUX en exécutant un WBTB, vous voulez un rappel convenable pour se rappeler votre dernier rêve. La raison pour cela est parce que c'est commun parmi des utilisateurs DOUX pour visualiser le dernier rêve ils y avaient, mais la présentation d'un nouvel élément : lucidité. Vous voudrez prendre du temps pour vous rappeler votre rêve et imagination de cela avec vous lucide.

Et bien sûr, vous voulez pouvoir vous souvenir votre réussi(fructueux) MILD !

_tests de réalité_

Parce que le but d'un MILD pourrait être de se souvenir à RC dans un rêve, vous devez être familiers d'eux. Ils doivent vous aider à développer l'habitude de les faire, qui vous feront finalement "se rappeler" faire un dans un rêve.

Le faire du contrôle(chèque) de réalité n'est pas assez quoique : vous voulez y inclure l'intention de faire celui en rêvant, ou dans l'avenir voisin (cette façon(chemin), indépendamment de vous vous pensant est endormie ou pas, votre cerveau se rappellera le faire, qui est effectif(efficace) même si vous dupez dans la pensée vous ne sont pas dans un rêve).

_utiliser un mantra pour ton intention_

Un mantra(Une litanie) est n'importe quel mot, expression, ou la phrase(sentence) que vous vous répétez à vous pour vous aider à vous concentrer et vous rappeler votre intention de devenir lucides. Il y a beaucoup de bons mantras(litanies) pour DOUX. Vous devriez choisir celui que vous pensez marchera pour vous. Vous pouvez toujours créer votre propre ou changer une de ces suggestions. Quelques idées pour des mantras(litanies) DOUX incluent :

- je me rendrai compte que je rêve.
- je suis conscient/je suis lucide.
- je mets en doute ma réalité.
- la lucidité est mon but.

En fin de compte, ce n'est pas la formulation spécifique qui vous rendra lucides, mais c'est le rapport(la connexion) que vous établissez avec votre mantra(litanie). Cela signifie que même un mantra(une litanie) simple comme "je suis conscient(je suis au courant)", en exprimant clairement et vous rappelant que vous voulez être "conscients dans un rêve", pouvez vous donner de grands(supers) résultats. Souvenez-vous, tout cela concerne le concentrant sur votre intention!

_utilisation de la visualisation_

La visualisation est un autre outil puissant pour vous aider réalisant un DOUX. En recréant un scénario où vous pouvez vous visualiser tandis que lucide et continuant votre intention de faire des contrôles(chèques) de réalité, mettant en doute si vous rêvez, ou répétez même votre mantra(litanie), vous augmentez vos chances d'incorporer ces pensées dans vos rêves. Vos visualisations ne doivent pas être à un niveau parfait, parce que juste le fait que vous pensez à votre intention est assez pour fournir des résultats, puisque votre cerveau se servira de cette "mémoire"("souvenir") pour se rappeler plus tard.

_choisir une scène de rêve pour la visualisation_

Si vous pratiquez DOUX en visualisant un rêve passé ou un scénario de rêve, vous devriez choisir un rêve que vous vous rappelez de façon éclatante. Imaginez ce qui serait arrivé si vous aviez remarqué un signe(panneau) de rêve ou vous étiez demandés c'était un rêve et a fait des contrôles(chèques) de réalité. Une autre option doit imaginer un scénario de rêve qui à vous inclut faisant des contrôles(chèques) de réalité ou un caractère(personnage) de rêve vous disant de les exécuter. Imaginez ce qu'il ressemblera pour se rendre compte que vous rêvez. S'il vous arrive de vous réveiller pendant la nuit en essayant à DOUX et vous rappeler un rêve vous vous aviez juste(vous veniez juste d'avoir) peut l'utiliser au lieu de cela. Imaginez juste que vous êtes de retour dans ce rêve et faire d'un contrôle(chèque) de réalité, comme décrit ci-dessus.

_Amélioration de votre mémoire(souvenir) éventuelle [prospective memory]_

Comme vous pouvez vous avoir(vous être) compris(rendu compte) à ce jour, la façon de devenir lucide par DOUX est en souvenant mettre en doute votre réalité, un contrôle(chèque) de réalité, entre autres (quelques personnes utilise DOUX pour les aider se rappelant des choses qu'ils veulent faire dans un rêve!). Ce type particulier de mémoire(souvenir) qui vous permet de se rappeler quelque chose dans l'avenir est appelé la mémoire(le souvenir) éventuelle et c'est un aspect très important pour chaque rêveur lucide, parce qu'il nous aide dans plusieurs techniques (non juste DOUX). Ainsi comment pouvez-vous l'améliorer pour augmenter vos chances de vous rappeler votre intention de devenir lucides ?

LaBerge lui-même a mentionné un type d'exercice qui est non seulement très simple, mais fournit aussi de grands(supers) résultats en vous faisant plus concentré sur votre tâche de se rappeler quelque chose plus tard. Nous prendrons un rapide coup d'il comment vous pouvez l'exécuter :


Chaque matin, choisissez(cueillez) 3 éléments. Vous voulez qu'ils soient certains quel commun pendant votre routine habituelle, puisque le but les découvrira chaque fois ils se montrent, mais ils peuvent s'étendre d'un objet simple (l'Exemple : "la voiture rouge", "votre montre" et "le SMS dans votre téléphone portable"), à une action ("l'eau potable", "éternuant" ou même "l'ouverture d'une porte", ou une personne ("votre soeur, votre chat, votre meilleur ami"), ou même un emplacement spécifique ("quand vous laissant(quittant) une construction(un bâtiment)" ou "quand vous arrivez à la maison ou l'école/travail"). Vous avez obtenu à peu près un nombre(numéro) infini d'options, qui seront utiles plus tard, parce que vous voulez utiliser 3 éléments différents chaque jour!

Maintenant que vous avez choisi(cueilli) vos 3 éléments, essai de vous concentrer sur eux pour un instant. Vous voulez vraiment exposer votre intention de rappel vous-même à l'interrogation de votre réalité et le faire d'un contrôle(chèque) de réalité chaque fois vous voyez un d'entre eux. Soyez confiant que vous vous rappellerez exécuter ces actions quand vous découvrez un de vos éléments pendant la journée!

Quand vous atteignez la fin de la journée, essayez de vous rappeler ce qui est arrivé : avez-vous fait un contrôle(chèque) de réalité chaque fois vous les avez découverts ? Vous avez fait a oublié ? Combien de fois vous les êtes-vous rappelés ? Le jour suivant, choisissez(cueillez) 3 autres éléments et répétez l'exercice.

D'abord, vous pouvez découvrir un d'entre eux et oublier à la réalité de question ou faire un contrôle(chèque) de réalité, mais c'est bien. Comme vous pratiquez et votre mémoire(souvenir) éventuelle s'améliore, vous vous rendrez compte que vous pouvez vous rappeler votre intention beaucoup facilement quand vous découvrez un de vos éléments choisis. Ceci est une grande(super) chose, parce que vous aurez plus de chances de vous rappeler votre but au devenir de lucides. De la même façon vous vous apprenez à se rappeler faire un contrôle(chèque) de réalité ou une réalité de question pendant la journée avec cet exercice, votre intention de faire de cela dans un rêve sera aussi plus facilement rappelée, l'exposera juste fermement et observera le résultat de votre pratique(cabinet) quotidienne.

_comment faire MILD la nuit_

- Utilisez Détendez-vous. n'importe quelle technique de relaxation vous avez trouvé des uvres(travaux) pour vous. Faites-le pour 5-10 minutes(procès-verbal), ou plus longtemps si vous en avez besoin.

- Une fois que vous êtes détendus la répétition(reprise) le mantra(la litanie) vous avez choisi pour votre intention à plusieurs reprises à vous dans votre tête(responsable). Gardez votre avis(esprit) s'est concentré sur votre but tandis que vous ceci faites. Vous devriez répéter ce mantra(litanie) tant que vous pouvez, mais vous ne voulez pas que cela vous garde éveillés. L'essai de faire votre dernière pensée auparavant s'endormant être de lucide rêvant.

- Si vous vous réveillez pendant la nuit est resté immobile et l'essai de se rappeler n'importe quels rêves que vous avez eus. Notez quelques notes(billets) d'eux immédiatement. Si vous n'avez pas eu de rêve lucide pourtant vous pouvez répéter la technique DOUCE si vous le souhaitez.

- Si vous dormez par l'essai de nuit de vous rappeler des rêves vous aviez avant que vous ne sortiez du lit. On espère que vous aviez un DOUX pendant la nuit et vous le rappellerez maintenant.

_visualisation_

Vous pouvez toujours vous servir de votre mantra(litanie), mais à un certain point auparavant s'endormi, vous voulez avancer au pas(à l'étape) de visualisation.

Appelez la mémoire(le souvenir) de rêve ou le scénario de rêve imaginé que vous avez choisi. Ajoutez-y vous faisant un contrôle(chèque) de réalité et devenant lucide. Imaginez-le de façon éclatante. Quelles émotions sentiriez-vous ? Bien qu'il soit important de visualiser de façon éclatante vous ne voulez pas que cela vous garde éveillés. Si vous ne pouvez pas vous endormir comme vous ceci faites, visualisez pour quelques minutes(procès-verbal) et retournez ensuite au mantra(à la litanie) d'intention. L'essai de s'assurer votre dernière pensée auparavant s'endormant est de lucide rêvant.

Si vous vous réveillez pendant la nuit est resté immobile et l'essai de se rappeler n'importe quels rêves que vous avez eus. Notez quelques notes(billets) d'eux immédiatement. Si vous n'avez pas eu de rêve lucide pourtant vous pouvez répéter la technique DOUCE si vous le souhaitez. Visualisez alors vous dans ces rêves tandis qu'étant lucide, mettant en doute votre état ou faisant un contrôle(chèque) de réalité.

_accélérer le procédé_

- Pour d'encore meilleures chances que vous aurez un rêve lucide vous pouvez aussi répéter le mantra(la litanie) pendant la journée quand vous avez une chance, ou prévoyez même quelques occasions pour exécuter la visualisation. L'exercice de mémoire(souvenir) éventuel mentionné ci-dessus vous aidera aussi faisant attention de vos améliorations et être en général plus concentré votre intention de devenir lucide.

- Si la visualisation fait toujours vous trop éveillé pour vous endormir le faites d'abord, faites donc votre mantra(litanie) comme vous vous endormez.

- Si votre avis(esprit) commence à dériver comme vous vous endormez et l'entretien du mantra(de la litanie) ou de la visualisation vous réveille en haut c'est bien. Vous voulez juste que votre dernière pensée soit de lucide rêvant.

----------


## Sierra117

_WILD Tutorial
WILD Tutorial - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views_


*Wake Initiated Lucid Dream - WILD*
_tutoriel basique pour débutants_
"Wake Initiated Lucid Dream" signifie : Réveil Introduit en rêve lucide.

Le but est de passer directement d'un état éveillé, à un état de rêve lucide, 
sans jamais perdre conscience. 
Là où DILD est passivement dépendant de la mémoire et de l'habitude d'augmenter 
les chances du rêveur de devenir lucide, WILD est un processus méditatif actif
dans lequel le rêveur est activement témoin du début de sommeil. 
WILD est vu souvent comme le chemin le plus direct pour accéder au rêve lucide.

_préparation_
*Choisir d'avance une bonne nuit pour votre WILD puis le faire le moment venu.*
Pense-y pendant la journée et stimule ton intention de réussir. 
Tu auras besoin d'un environnement paisible, exempt de distractions. 
Si tu partages un lit, tu pourrais envisager de te déplacer la chambre d'amis, 
ou le canapé pour ton WILD. 
Un oreiller confortable et un masque de sommeil sont utiles pour bloquer des distractions extérieures.

*Une planification appropriée est susceptible de garantir le succès WILD.*
La plupart des rêves lucides arrivent pendant le sommeil paradoxal, 
quand l'activité cérébrale est haute. 
Le temps de ton WILD s'étend de l'entrée en sommeil jusqu'au-delà du sommeil paradoxal.

La nuit, le meilleur moment pour WILD est généralement après les heures 
de ton sommeil orthodoxe, le sommeil sans rêves,
quand les cycles de REM sont rapprochés et derniers les plus longs. 

Tu peux facilement représenter graphiquement ton sommeil paradoxal 
en notant le temps où tu te réveilles pour enregistrer une entrée de journal de rêve. 
Les gens ont un procédé naturel pour s'éveiller après chaque cycle de REM nocture. 

Ton procédé naturel de réveil chutera après minuit à la fin de tes cycles de REM. 
Commence tes 20 minutes WILD avant ton cycle de REM suivant. 
Par exemple, si je savais que j'avais normalement des rêves vifs entre 4 h 30 et 5 h 00, 
je commencerais mon WILD de 4 h 00 à 4 h 15.

_relaxation_
Commence en fermant tes yeux tout en adoptant une position confortable. 
Ton but est de devenir si détendu que tu perds toute conscience de ton corps. 
Tu entreras dans un état semblable à la transe profonde qui, effectivement, 
laissera ton corps s'endormir tandis que tu maintiendras un peu d'état conscient. 
Si tu as l'expérience de la méditation, utilise ta méthode de relaxation préférée.

Si tes pensées font font la course, calme avec ton esprit. 
Laisse défiler tes pensées comme des nuages dans le ciel, 
dès que tu les a reconnues, laisse les filer. 
Quand ton esprit est stabilisé, dis-toi fermement que la chose suivante que tu verras, sera un rêve. 
La chose suivante que tu éprouveras sera un rêve.

Amène ton attention sur ton souffle. 
Respire lentement, confortablement et compte également chaque respiration à l'expir. 
Imite la respiration de quelqu'un qui dort. 
Déplace ton attention sur tes pieds. 
Sens-les se relaxer et doucement s'enfoncer dans le lit sous leur propre poids. 
Déplace maintenant ton attention vers ta tête et le visage. 
Sens les muscles de ton visage se détendre. 
Détends ton cou et laisse-le se couler doucement dans l'oreiller sous son propre poids. 
Fais ceci pour n'importe quelle partie de ton corps qui se sent tendue ou inconfortable.

Quand tu te sentiras détendu et à l'aise, commence à imaginer ton corps rouler
d'un côté à l'autre, ou se balancer dans les deux sens. 
Imagine que tu te balances librement au rythme de ton souffle et de ton décompte. 
Si tu sens des démangeaisons ennuyeuses ou des tiraillements secs, 
griffe-les mentalement, puis revient à ce que tu faisais auparavant.

_S'endormir - prendre soin de soi_
Quand tu te sens détendu et que tes pensées commencent à errer, il est temps de s'endormir. 
Tourne-toi dans ta position habituelle pour dormir normalement, si ce n'est pas encore fait. 
Il est temps de détourner l'attention loin de ton corps. 
Il est détendu, à l'aise et prêt pour le sommeil. 
Tu n'as plus besoin de lui désormais. 
Il est temps d'accorder du mouvement dans l'espace à ton esprit. 
Le but, maintenant, est d'oublier ton corps et tout le reste.

Continue à compter, mais au lieu de te concentrer sur ton souffle, 
imagine chaque nombre, visuellement. 
Essaie de voir à quoi il ressemble avec l'oeil de esprit. 
Si tu préfères, imagine les nombres sur une horloge, avancer sur un tableau noir, 
ou quelque chose d'analogue. 
Essaie de les voir nettement pour les changer. 
Si tu perds le compte, reprends juste au dernier nombre duquel tu te souviens. 
La perte du compte est un bon signe, il t'indique que tu commences à t'endormir.

Si tu n'aimes pas compter, tu peux utiliser un mantra pour garder votre esprit éveillé. 
Le mantra est une expression courte phrase que tu répètes inlassablement. 
Cela peut être quelque chose de simple comme "je rêve".

Tes pensées commenceront à dévier. 
Tu saisiras des choses étranges dans la pensée, 
ou l'indication de petits bouts spontanés de rêves. 

Si tu te perds dans ces images en les laissant jouer, tu t'endormiras. 
Tu dois rester conscient, avec toutes tes intentions pendant que ceci arrive. 
Rappelle-toi que ceci est un rêve. 
L'image de toi-même exécutant ton test de réalité préféré vérifie à maintes reprises 
ton état de conscience.

Si aucun rêve ne se forme, tu peux le stimuler toi-même. 
Imagine un souvenir récent qui vient à l'esprit facilement. 
Choisis quelque chose de familier et de tangible. 
Tu veux engager ton sens du toucher et le défilement de ton souvenir. 
Par exemple, tu pourrais imaginer marcher dans ta maison, 
en laissant glisser tes mains le long des murs bruts, 
et en saisissant les poignées de porte froides pour ouvrir chaque porte. 

Essaie de le faire en ressentant les sensations aussi réellement que possible.
Sois patient et confiant, patient d'y arriver et confiant de réussir. 
Tu essayes de te tenir au bord du sommeil jusqu'à ce que ton cycle REM suivant commence. 
Espérons que tu as prévu ces choses correctement et tu ne devrais pas attendre longtemps. 
Continue à répéter tes tests de réalité performants et rappelle-toi régulièrement
que la chose suivante que tu verras sera un rêve.

_transition_
Si ton REM démarre au triple galop, tu peux éprouver une légère transe. 
Tu peux voir des hallucinations visuelles, comme des visages, des figures géométriques, 
ou des lumières. 
Certaines personnes entendent des sons comme des voix, des coups bruyants, ou un bourdonnement. 
Parfois les hallucinations seront plus physiques. 
Tu peux resentir une pression sur ton corps, des vibrations électriques puissantes, 
ou le sentiment de mouvement et de vitesse. 
Ces hallucinations peuvent être convaincantes et ahurissantes. 
Tu en seras ton propre témoin en t'endormant. 

Si quelque chose te fait sursauter pour te réveiller, retourne-toi simplement
pour revenir à ce que tu faisais auparavant.
Cela fait partie du processus et ça ne ruinera pas ta tentative. 
Tu reviendras rapidement à ton état d'esprit semblable à la transe.

*entrée en rêve*. 
Lorsque tu entres totalement en REM, un rêve débutera. 
Une de tes visualisations induites peut soudainement se révéler complètement convaincante. 
Un de tes signes de rêve ou une image mentale peut s'étendre pleinement dans un rêve. 
Pendant les premières secondes, reste calme et plonge-toi dans le rêve. 
Deviens un participant de la scène, donc cela devient votre nouvelle réalité. 
Le contact sera nettement perceptible. 
Examine ton environnement immédiat. 
Baisse les yeux sur tes mains, ou frotte-les ensemble. 
Tu veux devenir physiquement le cadeau de rêve. 
Tape tes pieds l'un contre l'autre, touche un mur voisin, ou agenouille-toi 
pour toucher le plancher. 
Si des personnages sont présents, engage une conversation.

Si tu décroches vraiment du rêve, ne renonce pas. 
Ferme juste tes yeux, imagine la scène que tu viens de quitter et tu y retourneras. 
Parfois c'est une transition propre, d'autres fois tu rebondiras dans et hors du rêve
à plusieurs reprises.

Souvent le rêve commencera dans ta chambre, 
tu te croiras éveillé alors que tu es plongé dans un rêve
Ceci est appelé "un faux réveil". 

Apprends à faire des tests de réalité chaque fois que tu te lèves de ton lit 
pour démasquer ces "faux réveils".


*erreurs communes*
_difficultés à déglutiner._ 
Si tu as des problèmes pour déglutiner, essaie une position de sommeil différente. 
Si tu es couché sur le dos, essaie de soutenir ta nuque avec des oreillers supplémentaires, 
ou incline ton menton vers ta poitrine. 
Tu pourrais aussi essayer de te tourner sur le côté ou prendre la position foetale.

_tics occulaires_
Quelques personnes remarquent leur déplacement d'yeux ou essayent de les ouvrir 
lorsqu'elles entrent en REM. 

C'est un problème, on peut le contourner en portant un masque de sommeil. 
La pression légère sur tes yeux peut aider à les garder fermés. 
Tu pourrais aussi essayer de dormir sur le côté.

_incapacité de se concentrer_
Parfois le stress peut te distraire. 
Il est dur de se concentrer si t'inquiétes de tout ce que tu dois faire le matin suivant, 
ou le jour suivant au travail. 
Note n'importe quelle obligation par divertissement dans ton journal de rêve 
donc tu pourras cesser de t'inquiéter à leur sujet pour te concentrer à nouveau
sur ton intention de rêve lucide. 
Si ton esprit gambade, rabats-toi sur un exercice méditatif pour le calmer. 
Par exemple, tu pourrais imaginer placer chaque pensée importune dans une grande boîte
puis la fermer de son lourd couvercle.

Si tu as des difficultés pour calmer ton esprit pour t'endormir 
parce que tu es enthousiasmé de WILDer, relaxe-toi normalement au début
puis continue à WILDer dès que tu seras détendu et proche du sommeil.

*Ce guide décrit seulement une façon de réaliser WILD. 
Il y a d'innombrables exercices mentaux qui peuvent t'aider à stimuler l'état d'esprit approprié. 
Tout le monde est différent et aucune tentative WILD ne sera la même pour chacun de nous.*

----------


## Sierra117

_Dream Content
Dream Content - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views_


*contenu de rêve*

D'où viennent les rêves et que signifient-ils ? 
Cette question a été étudiée pendant plus de 5 000 ans et pourtant 
nous ne connaissons pas précisément leur but ni de quelle partie du cerveau ils proviennent.
Les théories s'étendent de la simplicité (le traitement des souvenirs du jour) 
à l'évolutionnaire (la formation mentale pour traiter des situations dangereuses) 
et un bon nombre d'idées parsemées entre ces deux extrêmes. 

L'étude de la formation de rêve et les facteurs qui y contribuent 
pour rendre les rêves possibles peuvent nous donner une meilleure compréhension du processus entier 
et peuvent particulièrement nous aider dans nos efforts pour accéder au rêve lucide.

Ce document renvoie aux principaux théoriciens qui ont approfondi ce sujet pour établir des idées 
absolument fondamentales que nous avons sur le thème des rêveurs et de leurs théories. 
Les facteurs créant le flux de rêves et les images qui en proviennent seront étudiés particulièrement. 
Nous explorerons les composants émotionnels de nombreux rêves et ce qui les rend si puissants, 
suivi par le rapprochement avec le rêve lucide.

*principales théories*

Les théories actuelles sur la formation du rêve et sa signification ont été influencées 
par plusieurs scientifiques, chercheurs et psychologues. 
La plupart d'entre nous s'est familiarisée avec au moins un des noms de cette liste.

*Hippocrate* Hippocrate (469-399 avant JC) avait une théorie de rêve simple : 
pendant la journée, l'âme reçoit des images; pendant la nuit, elle produit des images.

*Sigmund Freud* 
Le psychothérapeute Sigmund Freud a développé une théorie suivant laquelle 
le contenu des rêves est conduit par l'accomplissement de souhaits inconscients. 
Il a soutenu que les désirs inconscients importants sont en rapport avec les souvenirs 
de la petite enfance et les expériences qui s'y rapportent.

*Carl Jung* 
Il a décrit les rêves comme des messages du rêveur au rêveur 
en soutenant que les rêveurs devraient y prêter attention pour leur propre bien. 
Il est allé jusqu'à croire que les rêves révèlent au rêveur comment résoudre
les problèmes émotionnels ou religieux et les craintes. 

Jung a souligné que les rêves récurents apparaissent à plusieurs reprises 
pour exiger de l'attention en suggérant que le rêveur néglige 
un point important formulé dans le rêve. 

Jung a cru que les souvenirs formés pendant toute la journée jouent aussi un rôle 
dans le rêve lucide qu'il considère comme un résidu diurne.

[b]Frederik (Willem) van Eeden[b] 
Un rêve lucide est n'importe quel rêve dans lequel on est conscient que l'on rêve. 
Le terme a été inventé par ce psychiatre hollandais et écrivain (1860-1932).

*Calvin S. Hall* 
Des années 1940 à 1985, Calvin Hall a rassemblé plus de 50 000 rêves 
en les présentant à l'Université Occidentale. 
Il a conclu que pour les gens du monde entier, les rêves sont identiques. 

L'analyse des données de Hall montre que les rêves sexuels ne dépassent pas 10 % 
et sont plus répandus chez les jeunes au milieu de l'adolescence.

*Allan Hobson* 
En 1976 Allan Hobson et Robert McCarley ont proposé une nouvelle théorie qui a changé
la recherche de rêve, défiant la vue freudienne précédemment tenue sur les rêves 
comme étant des voeux inconscients susceptibles de pouvoir être interprêtés. 
Les structures qui stimulent REM sont susceptibles de produire des informations sensorielles.  

*Stephen LaBerge* 
Stephen LaBerge (né en 1947) est un psychophysiologiste et un leader 
dans l'étude scientifique du rêve lucide. 
Il a développé des techniques pour permettre à d'autres chercheurs d'entrer 
dans un état de rêve lucide à volonté, plus particulièrement la technique MILD 
(l'induction mnémonique de rêves lucides), qui était nécessaire 
pour beaucoup de formes d'expérimentation de rêve. 

En 1987, il a fondé l'Institut de Lucidité, une organisation qui promeut la recherche
dans des cours de rêves, aussi bien courants que lucides pour le grand public, 
sur la façon de réaliser un rêve lucide.

*Antti Revonsuo* 
Le psychologue finlandais Antti Revonsuo défend l'idée que les rêves se sont développés 
pour "la simulation de menace" exclusivement. 
Selon la Théorie de Simulation de Menace il propose qu'en grande partie, 
l'humanité évolue pour répondre aux menaces physiques et interpersonnelles 
en donnant l'avantage à la reproduction pour ceux qui en ont réchappé. 
Donc en rêvant, nous cherchons à remédier à ces causes tout en développant 
notre instinct de reproduction.

*Ce qui Fait Flux de Rêves*
Les rêves foisonnent d'images de toutes sortes et la façon de laquelle ces histoires 
se déroulent apporte tout l'intérêt aux rêves. 
Les scènes changent à tout instant, souvent avec des résultats bizarres et des images embrouillées. 
Les théories sur les causes sont aussi variées que les images défilant devant nos yeux.

La plupart du temps, les images oniriques sont influencées par nos activités quotidiennes,
les endroits où nous allons et les curiosités que nous rencontrons. 

Dans des nombreux cas nous revoyons des événements récents de nos activités 
des sept derniers jours. 
D'autres fois nos rêves ne nous semblent pas familiers du tout 
car les voies de l'esprit, comme celles du Seigneur, sont insondables.
Mais comment l'expliquer ?

La réponse dépend de la personne à qui vous posez cette question :
Un psychologue évolutionnaire vous dira que 
"les rêves servent un peu de fonction adaptative à la survie." 

Ils sont une façon de nous apprendre mentalement à traiter les situations dangereuses,
un jeu pratique qui nous permet de mieux réagir dans des situations réelles. 
C'est ce qu'on appelle : *la théorie de simulation de menace.*

Deirdre Barrett décrit le rêve comme simplement "de penser dans un état biochimique différent" 
et croit que les gens progressent en traitant des problèmes personnels ou non, dans cet état. 
Sa recherche montre que quelque soit le domaine, des maths à la composition musicale, 
les dilemmes auxquels nous avons affaire peuvent être résolus par la voie du rêve.

Fritz Perls, un psychiatre allemand, a estimé que les rêves représentent d'autres facettes
de notre personnalité, les aspects que nous avons supprimés ou ignorés.

Jie Zhang a suggéré que la fonction de sommeil doit traiter, coder et transférer 
les données de la mémoire provisoire à la mémoire à long terme. 
Il a de plus suggéré ultérieurement qu'il y a deux types de rêves : 
le type "je rêve", un rêve semblable à la pensée, est le résultat de la mémoire
quand la mémoire consciente est transférée de la mémoire provisoire à la mémoire 
à long terme pendant le sommeil REM. 
Le 2ème type de rêve, un rêve plus onirique, arrive principalement 
quand la mémoire inconsciente est transférée de la mémoire provisoire à la mémoire 
à long terme pendant le SOMMEIL PARADOXAL. 
La théorie d'activation continuelle formule une hypothèse suivant laquelle 
les systèmes tant subsidiaires conscients qu'inconscients de mémoire de travail 
doivent être continuellement activés pour entretenir le fonctionnement cérébral approprié. 

Quand le niveau d'activation de l'un ou l'autre système subsidiaire descend
à un certain seuil, le mécanisme d'activation continuelle dans le cerveau sera déclenché 
pour produire un flot de données des dépôts de mémoire pour couler 
par le système subsidiaire pour entretenir l'activation continuelle cérébrale.

Dans de nombreux cas les images que nous percevons semblent être le résultat d'associations 
de l'esprit tandis que nous sommes éveillés, aboutissant à un flux naturel 
d'une scène à la suivante.

_Par exemple, si on nous a dit d'imaginer une fête d'anniversaire, 
nous pourrions associer aux images de gâteau, des bougies, des cadeaux, des amis,
des banderoles et des ballons. 
Nous pourrions aussi associer le chant, boire, la musique forte, 
des goût sucrés et l'odeur de fumée. 
De même, si nous devions rêver d'une fête d'anniversaire ces associations naturelles 
pourraient aussi être présentes._

Dans certains cas les images dans nos rêves sont apparemment sans rapport et débranchées, 
aboutissant d'habitude aux transitions étranges d'une scène à une autre. 
Ceci peut résulter d'associations étendues faites autant lors nos périodes éveillées
que  lorsque nous dormons.

_Retournons à l'exemple de fête d'anniversaire, supposez que nous associons 
des bougies avec la scène. 
Notre esprit peut parfois faire plusieurs sauts dans les associations d'images 
pour que nous éprouvions des transitions soudaines dans les images oniriques. 
Dans un tel cas le flux d'images y ressemblerait : 
les Bougies > fument > la cuisine extérieure > camping > les bois 
et soudain nous transitons d'un rêve d'une fête d'anniversaire à celui d'une forêt._

Notre esprit fera ces associations automatiquement et souvent très rapidement, 
sans aucun effort de notre part. 
Ces associations sont plus fortes dans notre vie éveillée 
quand un composant d'odeur est présent, pour que n'importe quel visuel associé 
à une odeur puissent être très influent tant dans notre vie éveillée que dans nos rêves.

*composants émotionnels*
Qu'est-ce qui fait un rêve vraiment mémorable ? 
Malgré ce que tu peux rencontrer sur DreamViews ou d'autres endroits 
où les gens enregistrent leurs rêves, presque 95 % de tous les rêves ne sont pas mémorisés. 

La personne typique a 5 à 7 rêves par nuit pour la durée de REM et le SOMMEIL PARADOXAL, 
mais parce que les procédés organiques qui convertissent les souvenirs 
au stockage à long terme sont supprimés pendant le sommeil, 
nous nous rappelons rarement rêver du tout. 
D'habitude un rêve doit être tout à fait vif ou chargé d'émotions pour nous 
pour que nous puissions nous en souvenir convenablement.

En faisant des recherches sur le rêve, on se rend compte que sur la majorité des gens
ne rapportent pas le contenu émotionnel de leurs rêves. 
Même de nombreux rêves lucides sont exempts d'un sous-texte émotionnel.

Quand les gens rapportent vraiment le contenu émotionnel, 
des émotions négatives sont beaucoup plus présentes dans les rêves que les positives, 
avec en tête de liste : l'anxiété. 

Ceci ne signifie pas que nous avons plus de rêves négatifs que positifs ; 
nous allons simplement nous rappeler probablement les rêves qui ont un impact 
émotionnel puissant sur nous et ceux-là sont le plus souvent négatifs.

_anxiété_ 
Les rêves inquiets consistent typiquement les situations embarrassantes, 
les tâches incomplètes, les sentiments de chute ou de poursuites. 

L'insécurité dans la salle de bains ou les rêves d'urination sont communs, 
comme l'est la nudité publique. 
Officiellement, ces rêves sont les manifestations de conflits émotionnels non résolus
de notre vie quotidienne et ils devraient être explorés pour découvrir quelle sont les causes
de cette angoisse pendant nos périodes éveillées. 

Les psychologues croient que les rêves d'anxiété peuvent nous aider à résoudre les problèmes 
qui nous dérangent si nous les examinons et si nous comprenons pourquoi ils nous vexent 
en premier lieu.

_le sexe et le désir_ 
Malgré notre souvenir de beaucoup de rêves sexuels 
ceux d'une nature sexuelle comprend seulement environ 10 % de nos rêves 
et ils sont plus communs chez les adolescents. 

En considérant la nature de la sexualité et comment nous en pensons normalement, 
rien d'étonnant que ces rêves soient mémorisés. 

Les rêves de cette nature peuvent facilement avoir été déclenchés par l'anxiété 
ou se révèlent soudainement dans quelque chose entièrement sans rapport. 
Comme la réalité, le sexe dans les rêves a tendance à être élusif de nature.

_les cauchemars et la crainte_
Les cauchemars sont typiquement caractérisés par des sensations de danger 
et la terreur physique. 
Le manque d'entrain, la confusion, le désespoir et la tristesse 
peuvent tous être des composants d'un cauchemar. 
Un des principaux déclencheurs de cauchemars est de grignoter tard le soir
avant d'aller se coucher. 

De telles augmentations grignotent le métabolisme du corps
et émettent des signaux au cerveau pour le stimuler. 
Les cauchemars peuvent aussi être déclenchés en prenant des drogues, 
par le manque de drogues et de médicaments, la privation de sommeil 
et des problèmes psychologiques comme le PTSD. 

Le traitement pour les cauchemars est de tenter d'éliminer le stress
par la visualisation ou d'autres pratiques individuelles susceptibles de transformer
les rêves par la pratique d'exercices en état de veille. 

Si les cauchemars persistent ou altèrent la vie quotidienne, 
il est conseillé de consulter un médecin..

_terreurs nocturnes_
Elles sont souvent confondues avec les cauchemars.
Les terreurs nocturnes sont des expériences oniriques d'horreur et de crainte 
en se produisant pendant la 3ème ou 4ème étape du sommeil REM. 
Elles sont très communes chez les enfants et disparaissent souvent pendant l'adolescence. 

Elles arrivent souvent quand quelqu'un est surmené et par le manque d'un horaire régulier
en se couchant à n'importe quelle heure.

"Rêve lucide" est un terme créé par le psychiatre hollandais Frederik Willem 
dans son article de 1913, "le fourgon Eeden", paru dans "une étude de rêves".

Sa perspicacité n'a pas été reconnue à l'époque, mais les études scientifiques 
ont confirmé l'authenticité des rêves lucides, parfois appelés "prise de conscience onirique".

Quand nous faisons un rêve lucide, nous prenons conscience de l'état de rêve 
et dans de nombreux cas un rêveur peut exercer un contrôle sur l'environnement 
onirique et son déroulement.

Le plus souvent, cela fournit un genre exceptionnel de divertissement et agit 
comme un moyen d'explorer le pays des rêves. 
Une étude de 2006 a montré qu'il peut aussi être utilisé comme thérapie 
pour traiter l'anxiété et les cauchemars. 

Les gens qui éprouvent des problèmes chroniques avec des rêves négatifs 
ont trouvé du soulagement en utilisant les techniques de rêve lucide.

Beaucoup d'associations que nous faisons dans un rêve semblent embrouillées 
et sans fondements, mais l'utilisation des techniques de rêve lucide peut nous aider 
à associer des actions positives ou des buts précis avec les images 
que nous vivons dans nos rêves. 
C'est autant une source d'amusement qu'un traitement constructif pour agir 
sur les problèmes que nous rencontrons dans la vie réelle.

Je t'encourage à découvrir les tutoriels de ce site web.
Ils t'aideront à accéder aux techniques utilisées pour le rêve lucide.

----------

